# land near augusta



## redfishwater (Jun 3, 2009)

I am trying to find a lease near augusta, please let me know of anything available


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jun 3, 2009)

Check this one out - this is a great club.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=357216


----------



## redfishwater (Jun 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## wsstew (Jun 6, 2009)

1000 acres in Greensboro,GA. About 1 hour from Augusta. $1000.00 yearly dues, QDM, thinned pines, food plots, 15 total members. Please contact Scot @770-378-7805.


----------



## redfishwater (Jun 6, 2009)

still looking, I am interested in ducks and doves more than anything


----------



## redfishwater (Jun 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## mike bell (Jun 9, 2009)

I heard Brier Creek Club has lost half its members due to the economy.  Dont know who you would contact but if you ask around the gun shops in Augusta some body might know.


----------



## redfishwater (Jun 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## redfishwater (Jun 14, 2009)

bump still looking


----------



## redfishwater (Jun 18, 2009)

still looking


----------



## timber ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

*Club in S. Augusta looking for members*

We are currently looking to add members to our new roster. "We are a new club"
So far we have 230+ acres of prime Richmond County hunting land, and another 100 acre farm tract that is being negotiated.
We are a small club currently @ 3, but due to the layout of the properties we can expand comfortably to about 9 members max (including the 100 acre farm tract)
There is a couple of ponds on the farm tract.
as well as swamp and flooded timber for ducks and fish.
If interested Get back to me to set up a date to see the properties. (the farm tract is still in
the negotiating process but as soon as we make the deal it will be acessable to ALL club members.

$ 750. yr dues.

I tried to cover everything in short...
if you need more info email me


----------



## burkeco9 (Jun 18, 2009)

www.beaverdamhunting.com about  3500 acres in burke county. plenty of ducks.


----------



## redfishwater (Jun 20, 2009)

still looking for ducks and doves


----------



## redfishwater (Jun 23, 2009)

M R ducks M R not yep ur  ryte no ducks yet


----------



## redfishwater (Jun 30, 2009)

still no birds, help me out


----------



## holler tree (Jun 30, 2009)

briar creek sportsmans club. heres the link this is an awesome club your not gonna find any better around augusta. tell Quint (tripod) what your looking for and he can show you around a little better. 19,000 acres is alot of land to cover.http://www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com/contact-us.html


----------



## holler tree (Jun 30, 2009)

I joined this year and cant wait till season opens. I have found so many places I want to hunt cant make up my mind where to start.


----------



## redfishwater (Jul 7, 2009)

the season is only getting closer and i am empty handed


----------



## redfishwater (Jul 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## redfishwater (Jul 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Jul 27, 2009)

Interested in 100a on N. Edisto River?  Between 33 and 39 exits on 20. Ya do body work? SC side.


----------



## bubba10point (Jul 27, 2009)

*land near Augusta*

hows washington county 3 miles from jefferson county (Bartow) work for you?


----------



## redfishwater (Jul 27, 2009)

BottleHunter, I sent you a pm


----------



## redfishwater (Aug 5, 2009)

still looking


----------

